# Short cut to misc threads to help your hunting,  safety, tracking dogs list etc, etc



## Milkman

Here are links to older threads that may help  you out.  We can also cut down on the amount of sticky threads by doing this thread.


----------



## Milkman

natural foods by Public land Prowler

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=367792


----------



## Milkman

ladder stand safety system by man of many names 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=217304


----------



## Milkman

Information about hunting fines by Throwback

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619734


----------



## Milkman

tracking dogs list by wildlands

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643316


----------



## Milkman

Box stand plans by kentuckykeith

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=558671


----------



## Milkman

Out of Ga hunting by slayer

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=90109


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Oak I.D.
http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/pages/compare-oaks.htm


----------



## Milkman

GA rut map thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=643049


----------



## Milkman

Deer hunting 101

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=69253


----------



## Milkman

Link to Boone and Crockett on line scoring template

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Homemade scent killer.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702138


----------



## Milkman

Do it yourself skull mount 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714083


----------



## Chris Kalinski

Whitetail Deer Game Movement Chart

http://www.ranulos.com/


----------



## elfiii

How to do a mineral lick

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728558


----------



## elfiii

How to do a Euro Mount

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=714083


----------



## Milkman

bump


----------



## elfiii

Box blind plans courtesy of Gadestroyer 74

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=753640


----------



## elfiii

Killdee's Mock Scrape Juice

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=mock+scrape+bucks


----------



## Wheels

I have heard several hunters comment on removing their orange  ( required in Ga. ) vest when they are in a shooting house . My advise is to keep it on. How does wardens view this practice?


----------



## outdoorplay

Milkman said:


> Box stand plans by kentuckykeith
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=558671




this link did not work just FYI


----------



## elfiii

elfiii's box blind

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=844157


----------

